# What's your ancestry



## Based Hispana (May 3, 2021)

My dad is a white Spaniard born in America. (His family moved here in the 70s-80s post franco era so no muh heritage shit). My mom is a mexican born Mestiza. Who immigrated legally to the US. So I am a Castiza  with quite pale skin and a kinda curvy build. Will probably move to Spain and get bleached.


----------



## ClownBrew (May 4, 2021)

I am part guido and part bong...and it actually does leave you feeling kind of "mixed" as those cultures STILL don't exactly see eye to eye, lol.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (May 4, 2021)

Polish and English, so pretty boring


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (May 4, 2021)

Through dad:

Slavic (USSR, Poland)
Through mom:

Slavic (Czechoslovakia)
Scandinavian (Sweden)
Other European (Finland, Austria)
Hasitic Jew (Eastern Europe)
So mostly a Slav, but I have some viking in there, too.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2021)

Both my folks are white. My old man’s family supposedly came from Portugal with a bit of Austria thrown in.

My mom describes herself as a mutt. With ancestry from all over the place. She’s apparently 1% Ethiopian, therefore making me 0.5% black.

Might explain a few things.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (May 4, 2021)

The earliest ancestor from my father's side we could find was a petty Hungarian nobleman whose family eventually became frontiersmen in the Austro-Hungarian military frontier. So I'm a bit Hungarian, a bit Slovakian, mostly Serbian, 100% autistic.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 4, 2021)

Central Bohemian on the direct male line (only have it tracked to 1600s) and the women married in were mostly as well, with some Moravians and Silesians. Mom's line is mostly from a bit further East.


----------



## Death Grip (May 4, 2021)

European Mutt, blood from all over the place including some Polish nobility along the way and some Hugenots ancestry from when they were driven out of France.


----------



## Witthel (May 4, 2021)

Slovakian and Cherokee from my dad's side and Cuban from my mom's side.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 4, 2021)

I hope I'm not powerlevelling too much, but

My name is Ptah.  I am my own ancestry, because I created myself.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (May 4, 2021)

English, German, and Dutch. With enough of your expected immigrant intermingling while in the US to add some small traces of native blood 'cause someone rode the feathered pony express.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 4, 2021)

French, German, random Anglo/Irish/Scots shit.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 4, 2021)

German, Swiss, and a few other things?


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 4, 2021)

My father was one of those fish people described by Lovecraft and my mother was even more horrifying, an Italian.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 4, 2021)

Greek, German, Choctaw Indian, mostly.


----------



## soy_king (May 4, 2021)

Soviet Ashkenazi Jew, as if the lobes didn't give it away.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 4, 2021)

Polish and Lithuanian.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 4, 2021)

100% icespic.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 4, 2021)

I'm a quarter Japanese, heavily German with some eastern European ancestry.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (May 4, 2021)

100% Pure Autistic, baby.


----------



## Valhalla (May 4, 2021)

I actually took a dna test it came back 56% Norwegian, 23% Swede and then in graduating order Scottish, French, and small whole percents of English, and Native American. Obviously those percents are estimated. I did do a decent family tree build and it seems to reflect fairly accurately on the percents.


----------



## Terrorist (May 4, 2021)

Polish + Tatar + Sicilian + Arbereshe (Italian Albanian). A pure huwhyte Aryan ubermensch who definitely hasn't been mistaken for "the help" at AmRen conferences, in other words.


----------



## JektheDumbass (May 4, 2021)

Slav and Irish.  White nigger all the way.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 4, 2021)

Half Irish and half Italian through both of my parents; my great-grandparents were part of the first waves of immigrants that sailed to Ellis Island! I also recently found out that I may or may not be a señorita with a tiny drop of (European) Spanish blood. _¡Olé!_


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 5, 2021)

German and French on my mom’s side, Irish on my dad’s side


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 5, 2021)

JektheDumbass said:


> Slav and Irish.  White nigger all the way.


Slavs are master race. No niggums.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 5, 2021)

Western African (Not sure where, specifically) and some Puerto-Rican(Indigenous). I have little Cherokee and even smaller English ancestry(Thanks Masa). I do get confused a lot with Polynesians due to my features and build. One Hawaiian guy spoke to me in his native language and I told him I didn't understand haha.

TL;DR: Nigger mutt with a surfboard


----------



## Panama (May 5, 2021)

Mostly Hungarian.  I have an unusual first and last name that most people can’t place.  Some folks think I’m a Slav or a Norwegian in the winter, and a Turk when I’ve gotten enough sun.


----------



## Googie dot com (May 26, 2021)

German and Irish on my mom's side
And if you just circle Britain, Scotland, Ireland, and Wales with a red marker you'd probably figure out my dad's side.


----------



## TheRedRanger (May 26, 2021)

Genetically, Scottish from my dad's side and Irish from my mother's.
Although thanks to a weird mix of accents, I've had people ask me what country I'm from, even though I've lived here pretty much all my life. My dad has a hybrid Scottish/New Zealand accent that got morphed into an English one in the army, my mother has an Irish accent that, again, turned English through exposure, and I've ended up with a mix of all those, as well as a little bit of German from the years my parents were stationed there.


----------



## Coleslaw (May 26, 2021)

I'm Chinese.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (May 27, 2021)

Kraut, Anglocunt, wop, and camel jockey


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 27, 2021)

Took a 23andMe test years ago (had a friend who worked at the company when it was still a startup).  ~84% European (a TON of subgroups), ~13% Native American (my decently-sized Hispanic/Latino background accounts for this), the remainder "other".  Absolutely 0% Jew, which is really funny to me (racist Asian immigrants thought I was a Jew based on my hair/beard in the past).

There is a small 1-2% Nig-nog DNA depending on the test, which actually makes sense (part of the "white" part of my 'fam did have connections in the Southern USA, so you get the whole "Nigger in the woodpile" thing).  I believe that 1-2% explains my love of malt liquor and larger women.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 27, 2021)

Tá Gaeilge agam. Tomhais, draoidín.


----------



## Horrid Goose (May 27, 2021)

Primarily Scottish. I’ve got a lot of Scottish in me, some Irish too. I also have Italian coming from my dad’s side and French.


----------



## Madre Muerte (May 27, 2021)

100% basque


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 27, 2021)

50% homosapien
50% neanderthal


----------



## Just Dont (May 27, 2021)

I'm scared to know my ancestry because I have middle eastern looks.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (May 28, 2021)

My last name is Irish but I also have English, Scottish, German, and supposedly Cherokee. I probably have more than that. Being a history nerd I have put some thought into 23&me. On my dad's side my great grandfather Samuel Chase was a signer of the Declaration of Independence and Joshua Barney who is also a grandfather was a naval officer. A woman named Kiki Preston was a great granddaughter of both of them. She was an socialite who had a relasionship with Prince George, Duke of Kent and might of had a kid with him that was covered up. I think I'm also related to William Ross Postell. A helped design the Confederate flag. On my mothers there was a Cherokee Chief named Standing Turkey who is supposedly my great grandfather.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (May 28, 2021)

Slav, English, German, Scando


----------



## Never Scored (May 28, 2021)

Mostly British. A little bit of Irish. I'll play up the Irish for oppression points in online arguments. I actually did a DNA test I got for Christmas one year and as expected I am of 100% British Islands descent.


----------



## Some Badger (May 28, 2021)

Irish on both sides of my family, but I'm also Scottish on my mum's side and Venetian on my dad's (most Italian-Americans are from Sicily so I don't look like a guido at all as a result). Got a little Ashkenazi in there from dear old dad too. I probably look Celtic to most cause of my beard color and greenish eyes.

I haven't taken a DNA test in fear of finding out I got more Anglo in me than I'd want to admit, but it's tempting because there's a bit of a gap in my ancestry. My mom's dad was a depression-era orphan whose foster family lived on a farm in Vermont near the French Canadian border, so I probably have some poutine running through my veins as well.


----------



## The Wizard (May 28, 2021)

100% white.

My whole family is from Israel.


----------



## Swagstika (May 30, 2021)

Anglosaxon AF


----------



## Gimmick Account (May 30, 2021)

I did an early 23andme so I was part jew. But I checked a few years later and I'm not jew anymore, just northern european. Good luck, everybody.


----------



## MarquisDeStatic (May 30, 2021)

Primarily Sicilian with some Cherokee and Scottish blood.


----------



## lurk_moar (May 30, 2021)

Half Scandi.and half Central European. Norwegian mostly from Nordland county, and Swede mostly from Norrbotten county. The other half are a bunch of German/Austrian minorities living various countries bordering Germany before WWI.

My trace ancestries are French, English, Ojibwa, Finnish, and Danish.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (May 30, 2021)

Norwegian.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 2, 2021)

mostly british but a good portion of blackfoot native american in there. it definitely shows


----------



## VIPPER? (Jun 2, 2021)

Mum's an immigrant, but I have no idea what's going on on my dad's side. I actually feel bad about it, because I don't quite understand the situation and don't want to look like an ungrateful unobservant idiot child for asking now as an adult. I think he's adopted from some american catholic-cum-agnostic leftry family, but by raising it's casual white westernized jew tribe?


----------



## Dysnomia (Jun 2, 2021)

Polish, Ukrainian and Italian. It's easily traceable because everyone is a fairly recent immigrant within the last century. My Italian grandmother actually is an immigrant. I'm half Italian but I don't really know that side because my parents divorced when I was five. My cultural heritage is therefore Polish American.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 2, 2021)

50% deez, 50% nuts


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jun 2, 2021)

Aryan


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jun 8, 2021)

Belarusian and Russian on my father's side and a mix of German, Italian and Irish on my mother's.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 8, 2021)

100% pure Antarctican phenotype.


----------



## Finder (Jun 8, 2021)

Literally just Kazakh.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jun 8, 2021)

Annunaki with a bit of Nephilim


----------



## Sammies#1Fan (Jul 8, 2021)

My mom and her mom are from Uruguay. Mom's father is from Spain (he met my grandma in Uruguay, then the moved to the US).

My dad is from PA, his father and family are from Slovakia, his mother's line goes back to the 1600s, originally German. 

In tracing my ancestry I found out that a number of my grandmother's ancestors were involved in the Revolutionary War. I applied to the Daughters of the American Revolution and my application is currently in review.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 8, 2021)

2% Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Jul 8, 2021)

On one side Alsatian German and Polish on one side, Mostly Anglo and a bit of French on the other.  My Alsatian great-grandfather would insist we were French, not German, I think there may have been some resentment from the Franco-Prussian war.


----------



## Adolphin (Jul 9, 2021)

Pure Prussian German Ethnicity


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 9, 2021)

Adolphin said:


> Pure Prussian German Ethnicity


May I just say 'fucking optimistic.' 

All ya potatoe niggas with Spanish in you, read up on the shipwrecked sailors of the Armada and the surname Costello. 
Your welcome.


----------



## Some Badger (Jul 9, 2021)

Adolphin said:


> Pure Prussian German Ethnicity


If I had a quarter for every white/Jewish fujoshi chick obsessed with Hetalia back in high school who insisted the same thing, I'd probably have two dollars.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Jul 9, 2021)

I traced the majority of my ancestors to Ireland and Scotland and one person on my father's mother's side from Austria.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Jul 9, 2021)

My dad is mostly Irish, and my mom is polish (Her mom) and mixed Indio (her dad). I look pretty white but I have brown hair and eyes, and when I tan I tan well. You know it’s actually not to bad being a mutt.


----------



## msd (Jul 9, 2021)

I have Aztec in me


----------



## Basado (Jul 9, 2021)

For real though, dad is Irish, mom is Sicilian and Arab.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Aug 11, 2021)

I am approximately 37.5% Irish, 25% Polish, 14% Spanish, 12.5% English, 10% Native Taino, 1% West African. So yeah, proper White American.


----------



## Honk Hill (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm a nigger.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Aug 11, 2021)

French, German, smaller dose of Italian.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Aug 11, 2021)

_"My dad is a white Spaniard"_

> White
> Spaniard

Pick one.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 13, 2021)

Dad:
100% Potato (Galway/Cork)
Mom:
50% Norwegian (Bergen)
50% Bavarian (Wurzberg) Ashkenazi Jewish

I'm an Irish guy who can tan.


----------



## starborn427614 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Cabelaz (Aug 13, 2021)

100% American.


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 22, 2021)

British, Irish, romani and American. 

Basically a pikey but without being a pikey


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm white.


----------



## Foltest (Oct 22, 2021)

Swedish with German touch.


----------



## celebrityskin (Mar 1, 2022)

50% Galilean/Israeli Druze
50% Syrian Druze


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Mar 1, 2022)

swarthy southern white trash


----------



## William "Billy" Eilish (Mar 1, 2022)

Half Spaniard on mom's side might have been born there but I'll never tell you bakas.
And 100% American Mutt on my dad's side German Irish Scottish Welsh


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Mar 2, 2022)

I’ll never know due to a tragic mix up at the sperm bank, frozen egg clinic, and the surrogate shat me out in Canada. It’s a long story and I’ll never say because giving personal details out on the internet is gay.


----------



## NewRetroVagina23 (Mar 2, 2022)

German, English, and an unknown Continental admixture on my father's side that likely includes some French. Dad was adopted and never knew his real parents.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 2, 2022)

My family mostly hails from the British Isles and West-Central Europe, with a smattering of Native American intermarriage (of a more serious and traceable lineage than basic whitie "Oh I'm part Cherokee"


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Mar 2, 2022)

Puro Venezuela putos! Mostly Spanish and Greek heritage with some indigenous and African DNA also in the mix.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Mar 5, 2022)

American. Ancestry: various British Isles mediocrities and Italian partial failures. A few non-French Canadians.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Mar 5, 2022)

Northwestern European.

I'm so white I am only one small step above translucent.


----------



## Shining Wit (Mar 5, 2022)

100% bong for at least the last 400 years. My hair colour suggests my bloodline has been tainted by a fenian at some point though


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm mixed European heritage: English, Scottish, Irish, French, and Danish. Apparently, I have a very little bit of Native American DNA because my ancestors on both sides of my family were immigrants who settled in the Midwest around 1850s and 1860s, so they must have goofed around with some redskins here and there.


----------



## MarvelousMess (Mar 6, 2022)

Super mutt! Dad’s side- English/German. The English relatives came over in the late 1600s and several fought in the Revolutionary War.  Mom’s side- Irish, German, Italian, Russian (they came over early/mid 1800’s)


----------



## Cats (Mar 6, 2022)

I come from the 7-11


----------



## soft breathing (Mar 6, 2022)

Total mutt. I don't even fully know myself.
Nobody in my family every cared to make/keep a family tree and I cannot be arsed either.

I kinda want to do one of those 23 and me tests, but I'm just too paranoid to do it.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 6, 2022)

Once you get past my Appalachian WASP blood down the history line, I'm supposedly in the lineage of William the Conqueror.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Jun 29, 2022)

Cat Phuckers said:


> I am approximately 37.5% Irish, 25% Polish, 14% Spanish, 12.5% English, 10% Native Taino, 1% West African. So yeah, proper White American.


My identical twin brother got a DNA test, so now we have more accurate results whereas I previously guessed based on my mother's family lore and my father's (since updated) DNA test. Turns out my matrilineal family lore was wrong. My great grandmother married somebody from the British Isles, whom we assumed was English, but was actually Irish. I guess I'm quite a bit more White than I thought I was lol.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm a space aliem.


----------



## msd (Jun 30, 2022)

Both sides of my family are Mexican, my mom's side says we have Aztec in us, but we don't wanna do an ancestry test because that means giving our DNA to the government

So we just call ourselves Tejanos


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 30, 2022)

1/3 Scottish (biggest category)
Rest English, Irish, German, minor Scandinavian like most British have

Ethnic American/Amerikaner

Funny story, my Mom's great-grandpa or something came over in the Potato Famine, but we ended up finding out (Ancestry.com) that he was Scots-Irish (Ulsterman), not Irish as such.


----------



## tiefling (Jul 1, 2022)

My moms Austrian and my dad’s Argentinian.


----------



## Therapy Dog (Jul 1, 2022)

Mix of English, Irish and Dutch.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 1, 2022)

British, French, a little Spanish and some Creole that my great grandmother swore up and down was Cherokee (it was common practice for mulattos back then to just claim to be indians and leave it at that)


----------



## Hammerstein (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm a mog. Half man, half dog. I'm my own best friend.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Jul 1, 2022)

Canadian (Irish/Scottish Canadian), English, and some Mediterranean. Probably have like one percent indigenous just because of how long the family has been here and the fact that multiple family members spoke Mi'gma'gi due to running shops in indigenous areas.


----------



## afternoon_tea (Jul 2, 2022)

My parents are from Poland, so mostly Polish ethnicity as far as I've been able to trace, my paternal great great grandfather was supposedly Lemko, and who knows what other ancient muttification lies beneath that I can't trace. I'm an American national.


----------



## Colonel Gaddafi (Jul 2, 2022)

Libyan. Mother is part English and Northern Berber, father is part Italian and Northern Berber. Most of us from the coast are colonized Euro mutts since the Greco Roman Era.


----------



## Sithis (Jul 2, 2022)

Weird mix of Dutch, Scots-Irish and Native American for the most part. Our family names have been anglicized several times over but I have learned to be okay with being descended from the niggers of Europe. Wish I'd been clever enough to pull a Pocahontas and use the Native thing for gibs though.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 3, 2022)

My father's side are descended from conquistadors who crushed the Aztec empire along side Hernando Cortez, and my mother's side were a family of  Italian nobility. They had crossed keys on a yellow shield for a coat of arms, and once ran the most respected locksmith's guild in all of Venice. 



Now all that's ancient history, and I'm just a regular schmuck like anyone else.


----------



## Tsar Nicky (Jul 5, 2022)

British as far back as I've been able to trace (which isn't _super _far) grandpa's surname says Scottish ancestry to go along with the Anglo Saxon (Probably some Norman blood muddying it up being all French and yucky), his name was Turnbull which apparently goes back to Robert the Bruce giving that name to one of his lords. Other than that little tidbit there's nothing impressive in my heritage as far as I can tell. The Turnbulls have cool tartan, though, I guess. I'm English, though, so I ain't wearing no stinking skirt.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 5, 2022)

Somewhere down the line, attila raped my dacian great grandma and that's how my country was


----------



## Narr Then (Oct 14, 2022)

I've ordered a DNA kit yesterday and had a rummage through the family tree builder on the site. 

After just putting in the most basic info about my parents and one set of grandparents, I've linked up to a family tree that someone else has done that goes back through 11 direct line ancestors, the fathers in the earliest records being born in 1629 and 1633. That would put them at 20 and 16 when Charles 1st was beheaded. The right age and area to get properly stuck in during the English civil war. 

Pretty fucking blown away tbf.


----------



## Pale Empress (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm really wary about those DNA collection/analysis services, although I'm sure it's probably unfounded paranoia. I've seen some that analyze predisposition for hereditary diseases and whatnot, which is pretty neat.

I'm German, Irish, and some Japanese, mainly. Supposedly there's French someplace in there too. My Ma was put up for adoption as a baby (Japanese women having kids outside of wedlock is apparently a huge deal) and never had any contact with them, so my lineage on that side is very hazy. Her dad in particular remains a complete mystery, but I know my family comes from Okinawa originally.

Paternal grandparents are second generation immigrants from Germany and Ireland, supposedly the Germans left due to opposition of Hitler (I already checked the Jew angle, our family was historically catholic and we had family members in the Hitler youth) and the Irish had moved over shortly before the war. I've yet to investigate before that, my extended family is very large so it's a fair bet somebody else has done a lot of legwork for the family trees already.


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 15, 2022)

Norwegian, German, Bong , Italian and Spanish


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Oct 15, 2022)

All German through my dad, half German half english through my mum. All ancestors moved over to this particular part of Australia in the 1830s and stayed put


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (Oct 15, 2022)

I have red hair so people guess Irish but nah, Polish (slav from the motherland) and Norwegian. Typical upper Midwest Lutheran  blood


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Oct 15, 2022)

English on my maternal side and Irish (both North and ROI) on paternal side, either way 100% Briton.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 15, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> 1/3 Scottish (biggest category)
> Rest English, Irish, German, minor Scandinavian like most British have
> 
> Ethnic American/Amerikaner
> ...


I got an actual Ancestry test now instead of just averaging my parent's results.

I apparently inherited all of their Scandinavian and little of their Scot.
I figured out through records that my Pa's descendants were Highland Scots.


Since Sithis mentioned Dutch, Ancestry doesn't really distinguish Dutch from English, but I know that I had several generations of Highlanders living in New York marrying Dutch women. Like, three or four in a row married Dutch New Netherlanders. I don't know if there was a shortage of women or if they had a congenital fetish. Have wondered if it may have been because Scots and Dutch are both Calvinists (though Highlanders tended to be Catholic, not Calvinist) and so a foreign Calvinist may have been considered more acceptable of a match than an English Anglican.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 15, 2022)

German, Irish, Filipino, some Czech.

100% German from my mom
Half irish, little less than half flip, tiny bit Czech from my dad.
I look mostly Irish.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 15, 2022)

German on my dad's side and Scottish on my mom's.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Oct 16, 2022)

100% English


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Oct 16, 2022)

Britbong and Balt, bb.


----------



## Raxx king (Oct 22, 2022)

English, Welsh and Scots-irish as far as I know.


----------

